
Show HN: The 24 Hour Startup Challenge - patwalls
https://24hrstartup.com
======
patwalls
About a month ago, I launched a startup in 24 hours and live streamed the
whole thing on Twitch. I hit #1 on Product Hunt and #1 on Show HN.

I wrote more about that at [https://starterstory.com/blog/how-i-built-a-
startup-on-twitc...](https://starterstory.com/blog/how-i-built-a-startup-on-
twitch-in-24-hours)

So I wanted to create an organized event to let others try this too. One day,
50 streamers, and a web portal where you can see everyone building.

Say what you want about building a product in 24 hours, but I think it's a
great way to:

\- Get your idea out there & drop your ego

\- Just build something & have fun!

\- Exercise your programming and product building skills

\- Build your audience.

What do you think of this idea? I'm pretty excited to see what comes out of a
remote hackathon is also streamed on Twitch...

